# Signs you just had a good workout



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

1. When your towel and floor are soaked in the air conditioned room and you haven't gotten into the shower yet.
2. When you are still dripping sweat after your shower.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

When you worked out.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are still sweating after your shower, you should have waited until you were cool before showering. 

I know I've had a good workout when the endorphins created in my body make me deliciously high for a couple of hours.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

telepariah said:


> If you are still sweating after your shower, you should have waited until you were cool before showering.


Lol, true. Usually do wait a bit.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

I actually worked out and didn't get bored 5 minutes in and found something more interesting to do


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

when your muscles look like Hobbiton hills


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

When your legs shake like Jell-O when you walk DOWN the stairs.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

When your workout looks like this.


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

More like this


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Frisson Messenger said:


> More like this


Would be interesting to try the Spartan stuff some time. World's toughest mudder was insane last year, winner did over 280 obstacles and ran 90 miles through mud and freezing water in about 25 hours.


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

bluekitdon said:


> Would be interesting to try the Spartan stuff some time. World's toughest mudder was insane last year, winner did over 280 obstacles and ran 90 miles through mud and freezing water in about 25 hours.


Wow, I would be down there in a heartbeat. But New York is kind of far lol... That's crazy, I need to get to training hardcore and stop taking food breaks =P


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to do a spartan death race work out


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

My cheeks flush when I'm really working out hard. But if it's super-intense, then my whole face looks red. (I prefer the cheek glow.) :happy:


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

We meet again...










..._stairs._


----------



## Oleg (May 5, 2013)

You want to sleep so bad...


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

When weights that were to heavy last times feel like a breeze, you have 0 problems maintaining proper form and you feel invigorated and strong afterwards.

Let's just say the workout i just had made me feel none of that haha!


----------



## alienambassador (Mar 20, 2013)

When you wake up the next day and feel a little sore.....and you like it.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

At my age I'm sore two to three days after, but it still feels good. :crazy:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

When you warm up with the weights the guy who used the leg press before you used for his heavy sets. 

Muahahahahaha


----------

